# Zombie Light



## sleep creeper (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok you just have been woken up in the middle of the night by some noises outside. You then look outside your window and you see strange things happening, which flashlight would you pick and it could only be one..... I would grab my Surefire Z2s only surefire i own for right now!!!!!


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 1, 2011)

My Surefire 918FA...mounted on my Remington 870 Marine Magnum...







Or my M3LT-S if I figured I could just scare them away with my light.


----------



## alfa (Jun 1, 2011)

My C2 with M2 bezel and SW02 tailcap, sporting an high cri drop in. Rock solid, with the best combination of runtime, throw and color


----------



## BIGLOU (Jun 1, 2011)

+1 on the shotgun set up, here is my Mossberg 500A


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh darn it.

AOW took my answer. I guess I'm getting eaten.


----------



## Roger999 (Jun 1, 2011)

sleep creeper said:


> Ok you just have been woken up in the middle of the night by some noises outside. You then look outside your window and you see strange things happening, which flashlight would you pick and it could only be one.....


 My flood lights would already illuminate the zombies .

I don't have any weaponlights, them Australian Gov'ments wants me to be eaten by the zombies!!!

I usually grab my C2 with an XML if I hear something.


----------



## Echo63 (Jun 1, 2011)

Roger999 said:


> My flood lights would already illuminate the zombies .
> 
> I don't have any weaponlights, them Australian Gov'ments wants me to be eaten by the zombies!!!
> 
> I usually grab my C2 with an XML if I hear something.


 Surefire M6 or 9P with moddoo triple.
KaBar USMC in the other hand.

Another Aussie here, and it is very difficult to get a firearm, so i would have to get a decent size cutting tool, I quite like the Bark river Golok, but whatever is laying about would do if I needed it


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 1, 2011)

I think for most firearm owners who are also CPF members will go for their weaponmounted lights. So I would grab my M900 vertical weapon light with LF Seraph P7 and light up the interlopers.


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 1, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Oh darn it.
> 
> AOW took my answer. I guess I'm getting eaten.



Don't worry Mono...with the tac-star side shell holder and extended magazine, there's plenty of ammo to go around! "Get Some" Zombies!


----------



## Cataract (Jun 1, 2011)

TK45 is already on my night table. Don't have a weapon mount to go with my 12 inch boar knife, though...


----------



## RepProdigious (Jun 1, 2011)

I seriously need to mount a flashlight to my chainsaw......


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 1, 2011)

RepProdigious said:


> I seriously need to mount a flashlight to my chainsaw......



Now THAT would be something to see! one on each side, rigged to a pressure switch on the chain-saw's grip...hmmm...(thinking)


----------



## RepProdigious (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah... chainsaw + anything = WIN!!


----------



## Forward_clicky (Jun 1, 2011)

Same here on the weapon mounted torch.
Olight T25 on my Mossberg 590 9 shot.


----------



## archer6817j (Jun 1, 2011)

Just realized why a flamethrower is so great...it makes light AND acts as a deterrent! 

Seriously though, are we talking about "fast" zombies or the "slow" kind, cause that would affect my choice.


----------



## ragweed (Jun 1, 2011)

Do not go out to an unknown situation. Call the cops that's what they are paid to do. Next is move to a better neighborhood.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 1, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Don't worry Mono...with the tac-star side shell holder and extended magazine, there's plenty of ammo to go around! "Get Some" Zombies!


 
Sweet! I'll bring my BOB and some MREs.


----------



## shado (Jun 1, 2011)

Its not the size of the light thats important :devil:

"Say hello to my little friend!"


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jun 1, 2011)

MAN, most of you guys have flashlight mount to a gun. All I have is a P100A2 and a slingshot!


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 1, 2011)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> MAN, most of you guys have flashlight mount to a gun. All I have is a P100A2 and a slingshot!


 
Better than the poor guy who has a lit match taped to a Spork.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 1, 2011)

The cheap and mostly legal answer is : Fire On A stick 2-in-one solution.
These guys will need to reload at least 10-15 times before you need to. The light's throw is however limited to your own throwing capabilities.

Sorry for digressing, but this solution should be mentioned when it comes to a situation where supplies can be limited.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jun 1, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Better than the poor guy who has a lit match taped to a Spork.


 
You're killing me buddy! Almost spit out my coffee.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 1, 2011)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> You're killing me buddy! . . .


 
Better from me than the zombies.


----------



## JohnnyLunar (Jun 1, 2011)

Oooooh, a zombie thread! It's been a while.

First choice for zombies: Streamlight Super Tac...mounted to my AR-15 (with a stack of 30-round mags nearby loaded with 5.56). That's for spotlighting at medium to long ranges. If the zombies begin to break down my door, I go to the Surefire 6P with Malkoff M61HCRI drop-in...mounted to my Remington 870 Marine (with 00 Buck). My third resort, if I'm backed into a corner and the zombies are closing in, is a Streamlight TLR-1...you guessed it...mounted to a Beretta 92FS. If I've run out of ammo, I'll resort to swinging away with my Surefire E2DL's crenulated bezel. 

That's 4 different lights dedicated to a zombie attack!


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jun 1, 2011)

My Quark 123x2 Turbo X with some spare bodies for multiple battery types in my B.O.B. My 12 gauge with slugs, Springfield XDM 9mm & kel-tec PF9 as backup.


----------



## Gusso (Jun 2, 2011)

hey shado that's a wicked looking knife where did you get that from? Also whats lined up in the background of your pic?


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 2, 2011)

JohnnyLunar said:


> If I've run out of ammo, I'll resort to swinging away with my Surefire E2DL's crenulated bezel.



This is one time when a [email protected] would outperform a SureFire . . . Just as long as it's a 6D model. Batter up!


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 2, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> This is one time when a [email protected] would outperform a SureFire . . . Just as long as it's a 6D model. Batter up!



Unless there's a porcupine version of "The Beast" hiding out there (PK...)...but then again, why hit 'em with it, when you could just vaporise them???

And when the batteries run out in 4.57 minutes, it's back to


----------



## OfficerSheepDog (Jun 2, 2011)

Fenix TK11 R5 and my SOG Tsunami Knife. (Hanging above bed for any emergency situation had them stiched together for one compact holster worked out wonderfully.) If I have time though Armytek Predator and Benchmade Nim Cub.

Eat Bezel zombie to my left and eat Blade zombie to my right. Then I will run to my car with my Machete, and go back to make sure I got all the ill-educated/unprepared/victimized slackers. It sure would be an interesting way to live, I almost want it. Of course for only limited time and knowing me and my family and friends will all be ok in the end. HA!


----------



## Burgess (Jun 2, 2011)

lovecpf


Nobody mentioned S-O-S mode ? ? ?


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 2, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> This is one time when a [email protected] would outperform a SureFire . . . Just as long as it's a 6D model. Batter up!



Nah, ASP with surefire 6BL (baton light) attached to the bottom. best of both worlds. Compact, but can expand and crack some skulls as well as illuminate.


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 2, 2011)

Solscud007 said:


> Nah, ASP with surefire 6BL (baton light) attached to the bottom. best of both worlds. Compact, but can expand and crack some skulls as well as illuminate.



With a Modoo triple installed...:devil:


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Jun 2, 2011)

I see in the news that some poor old Asian man is being charged with weapons offenses in Toronto, Ontario, for hitting a racoon with a garden spade. So firearms-deprived CPF members could consider mounting a light on one of those- but also be prepared to face the law afterwards.


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 2, 2011)

Mr Bigglow said:


> I see in the news that some poor old Asian man is being charged with weapons offenses in Toronto, Ontario, for hitting a racoon with a garden spade. So firearms-deprived CPF members could consider mounting a light on one of those- but also be prepared to face the law afterwards.



Man...I really do feel sorry for all the people in these countries that ban gun ownership...with out them, the people are defenseless should a rogue "government" be installed...not too mention what happens when the zombies come...

"Grab your garden spades...and your steak knives...the Zombies are here!!! Defend the village at all costs...(insert country name)...THE BRAVE!!!"


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't like lights mounted to pistols, however...





A pistol mounted to a light, that's another story!


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 2, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Man...I really do feel sorry for all the people in these countries that ban gun ownership...with out them, the people are defenseless should a rogue "government" be installed...not too mention what happens when the zombies come...
> 
> "Grab your garden spades...and your steak knives...the Zombies are here!!! Defend the village at all costs...(insert country name)...THE BRAVE!!!"


 
My favorite part is how some of the folks in those countries happily proclaim their joy at being defenseless should someone threaten them or their family. And . . . They actually mean it! Slavery might be dead, but the mentality is still alive. 

The guy with the spade should have just grabbed a shovel, and buried the critter.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 2, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> I don't like lights mounted to pistols, however...
> 
> A pistol mounted to a light, that's another story!


 
Single-action only revolver, with the head blocking access to the hammer . . . What a horrible design flaw!


----------



## mwb01 (Jun 2, 2011)

I can finally use strobe mode for something useful!


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 3, 2011)

mwb01 said:


> I can finally use strobe mode for something useful!


 
I'm thinking zombies coming toward you would be scarier if they were lit up in strobe-mode.


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 3, 2011)

+1 Mono...

but, I have to say, I really think Zombies would be extremely sensitive to light...having an infliction already, and being sick, etc., they would become like any predator, and hunt at night for the most part...I think a solid blast from an M3LT would stop them dead in there tracks...

For all you science heads out there, is there any reason a Zombie WOULDN'T be sensitive to light? Am I right in stating that they most likely would be?

Ever seen "Jacobs Ladder"??? The soldiers doped up on that drug that turned them into heartless killing machines, would they qualify as zombies? And being drugged up, they should be sensitive to light, much like a drunk person? Or some-one on crack???

BTW, we need more Zombie Threads...Mono, can you make one??? LOL!


----------



## sleep creeper (Jun 3, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> I don't like lights mounted to pistols, however...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 3, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> BTW, we need more Zombie Threads...Mono, can you make one??? LOL!


 
Not sure. Never tried . . . I guess I'd have to dig up a recently deceased body, maybe rig up something like a table full of stun-guns for the electricity. Then hope for the best! I'll try to make a zombie. Try to make one. No promises though. I guess after that I could run some tests to see if it would respond to various levels of light output.

However, I'm guessing that since they're decaying undead; their optic nerves have decayed to the point of no longer responding to light. I believe they hunt based on smell, and are mainly blind. Hence, the reason they tend to stumble around slowly. Usually with their arms out in front of them. Trying to grasp anything alive they might stumble onto. Explains why they don't eat or attack each other. Also explains why the fat sweaty guy usually gets eaten first. He must smell REALLY tasty. 

You know, one of my old co-workers actually did go to training to become a funeral home director. She must have completed the course by now (1 year later). Probably has access to plenty of fresh bodies. Definitely want to avoid what happened last year. Thought a zombie was coming at me, just finished softball practice, had my bat . . . Turned out it was just a stoner who was really out of it. So embarassing. Had to buy a new bat, along with some industrial-grade heavy-duty garbage bags. Let's not get into who did what to whom. Glad no police officers read these forums.

Oh . . . Ooops!


----------



## CheepSteal (Jun 3, 2011)

No guns for me , so compound bow will have to do, mounted Quark AA2 on stabiliser with DX mounts. Single bead and peep sight. Zombies, come get some!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's my other zombie light, though I'm not so sure it would work to keep them away.







It's true. I have very odd diffusers.


----------



## archimedes (Jun 3, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> I'm thinking zombies coming toward you would be scarier if they were lit up in strobe-mode.


 
This made me laugh!

In a related note, did you all see the official gov't guide to zombie apocalypse preparedness, released two weeks ago by the Centers for Disease Control?

In their brief list of items for a rescue kit, they mention having water, food, meds, blankets, soap, "a utility knife", and your passport (?) ... but didn't include (wait for it) a FLASHLIGHT!

Apparently, there was so much interest in this information, that their server reportedly crashed soon after publication.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Jun 3, 2011)

archimedes said:


> This made me laugh!
> 
> In a related note, did you all see the official gov't guide to zombie apocalypse preparedness, released two weeks ago by the Centers for Disease Control?
> 
> ...


 
I can't help but being a little disappointed that they didn't list a chemical propellant zombie taming device either- I've been convinced for the need for one of those ever since Homer Simpson used one on the resurected dead of Springfield- prompting, as I recall, the lines "Show's over, Shakespere!" and the response "Is this the end of Zombie Shakespere?"


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 5, 2011)

Cataract said:


> The cheap and mostly legal answer is : Fire On A stick 2-in-one solution.
> These guys will need to reload at least 10-15 times before you need to. The light's throw is however limited to your own throwing capabilities.
> 
> Sorry for digressing, but this solution should be mentioned when it comes to a situation where supplies can be limited.


Looks like my answer has already been quoted here. Since I am most unfortunately still weaponless, this would have to be my light of choice for the zombie invasion.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2011)

Solscud007 said:


> Nah, ASP with surefire 6BL (baton light) attached to the bottom. best of both worlds. Compact, but can expand and crack some skulls as well as illuminate.



Yeah but the baton attachments have poor battery runtime, a Maglite could whoop Zombie butt and still power a multi-die LED for 12+ hours... like Monocrom said already, Batter up! 




angelofwar said:


> For all you science heads out there, is there any reason a Zombie WOULDN'T be sensitive to light? Am I right in stating that they most likely would be?



Actually some of the theoretical Zombie based articles I've read suggest Zombies would adapt better to low light environments (than we would) using their other senses to locate unsuspecting "prey" in the dark, high powered lights would effect their optical senses but hearing and smell would remain unaffected...




angelofwar said:


> Man...I really do feel sorry for all the people in these countries that ban gun ownership...with out them, the people are defenseless should a rogue "government" be installed...not too mention what happens when the zombies come...



Our Governments only fear the populace come election time otherwise we're at the rather point end of their complete and utter incompetence, I seem to recall an increase in public safety legislation in the last 2 decades (you can call them nanny laws), appeasing the noisy minority to avert problematic issues seems to be the knee jerk response of current administrations worried about the wrong element of society getting their hands on them, fact is crims already have or can acquire firearms easily should they want them, *stupid legislation only effects law abiding citizens*.


Depending on where you are compound bows (yeah like Rambo had) are legal to possess at least until some moron decides we're a bigger bunch of morons requiring protection from them (and ourselves), perhaps a weaponlight on that (like CheepSteal has done) would be a reasonable compromise to the match/spork combo?


----------



## EZO (Jun 18, 2011)

While you guys are waiting around for all the Zombies to show up, why not play a few rounds of Zombie Flashlight Hunter 2? Always a good idea to practice!


----------



## sleep creeper (Jun 18, 2011)

lol cool game


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jun 18, 2011)

For all those CPF members that are gun deprived..... Go get one! 
For me it will be in this order:
- Arsenal 30 round mag sgl21 AK-47 with Leupold 1-3.5x red dot with mounted 4sevens maelstrom g5. 
- Backup is Mossberg 930 spx with mounted Fenix TA-20. 
- After that it is glock 17 with quark 123 turbo on Fenix headband.
- After that it would be a candle, aluminum foil and a kurkri machetes. 
- Beyond that you will be fighting me because I will be a zombie!!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 18, 2011)

EnduringEagle said:


> For all those CPF members that are gun deprived..... Go get one!


 I wish it were so simple. I have a number of obstacles that all say it will likely be a while.


----------



## EZO (Jun 18, 2011)

EnduringEagle said:


> For all those CPF members that are gun deprived..... Go get one!



It helps a lot to live in a state (or country) that is friendly towards gun ownership. Happily for me Vermont is one of those places, perhaps much more so than others.


----------



## HooNz (Jun 18, 2011)

Slugs rule! , unless one is playing ''Stalker'' , talking about hopeless  .


----------



## CQ73 (Jun 18, 2011)

Just one light? Right now it'd be a Fenix LD20 (no, not the + model with the nice little clip, this is a few years old). But I'm looking into getting a light with a bit more punch and weapons-mount capability like the 4sevens Maelstrom G5 or the Thrunight Scorpion v2. 

Even then, in a zombie scenario I'd go for a .22 instead of a shotgun or even a military caliber rifle like an AR-15. You can carry (and afford to stock) a lot more ammo for a .22 and it should interrupt undead brain function just fine. Since I don't keep a flashlight mounted to a .22 rifle or pistol, and if the .22 didn't cut it I'd want a rifle in .223 or .308, I'd go with a light that's not permanently mounted to the weapon. That way if I end up using a sidearm, or having to ditch my weapon, I don't have to lose the light.

Honestly I'd use some bicycle inner tube sections maybe 1" wide like rubber bands to keep the light on whatever gun I settle on using. Also easy to remove if I decide to use some sort of club to conserve ammo. Or if zombies are attracted to the light you can use the light as bait and pick off zombies from another location.

I figure you'd want a light with good throw (identify whether that moving silhouette 200 yards away is alive or dead) but also plenty of spill, which makes me think more lumens is better, like the Scorpion instead of the G5. Both would probably suffice, but I'd hate to be concentrating 100 yards away and have the zombie come out of the shadows next to me like in the movies.


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jun 18, 2011)

CQ73 said:


> Honestly I'd use some bicycle inner tube sections maybe 1" wide like rubber bands to keep the light on whatever gun I settle on using.


I do use chopped bicycle tube to buffer the light and the flashlight mount so I don't mess up the lights.


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jun 18, 2011)

EZO said:


> It helps a lot to live in a state (or country) that is friendly towards gun ownership. Happily for me Vermont is one of those places, perhaps much more so than others.


 
Vermont is a great State.


----------



## HooNz (Jun 19, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> +1 Mono...
> 
> but, I have to say, I really think Zombies would be extremely sensitive to light...having an infliction already, and being sick, etc., they would become like any predator, and hunt at night for the most part...I think a solid blast from an M3LT would stop them dead in there tracks...
> 
> ...


 
A-lot of PoP Stars? and icons? wear sunglasses inside at the camera , even when it looks dark! -wink wink

Run to the Hills 

ps- remember when GWB had a shot at the interviewers (the one wearing sunnies) and it turned out he was blind , GWB should pay more attention when looking in da mirror


----------



## DM51 (Jun 19, 2011)

Fun thread!  But who was it said you need S-O-S mode? You need BAZZ (Bad-A$$-Zombie-Zapper) mode. Zombies don't like heat, or so I'm told, so maybe it would have an infra-red heat beam. :devil:


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't forget that light and sound will attract zombies...


----------



## Cataract (Jun 20, 2011)

EnduringEagle said:


> For all those CPF members that are gun deprived..... Go get one!



The only time I would actually like to carry one is to go trekking across the border in Mr. Bear's backyard (not legal to pack around here, except to go to the firing range directly). This reminds me of my other bloodier option, for which I actually am trained: 

Two-handed sword with my Fenix HP20. I tried mounting a TK40 on it, but the gravity center was too close to the handle and it limited my guard to only one or two positions. 

My backup would be a huge a** walking stick with a TK40 or 45 taped at the end: use it to light around corners and feel if something goes for the bait. When the batteries die, it can be modded into a fire-on-a-stick.

I would definitely cheat on this one and take much more than just one light.


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jun 20, 2011)

Not to keep the insanity going and to keep it light oriented you could take a light, hang it from a rope about 200 feet off the ground and run the SOS function. This plus some noise (radio) and a piece of fresh meat will attract every zombie in the area. Then...


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 20, 2011)

EnduringEagle said:


> Not to keep the insanity going.. Just to keep it light oriented you could take a light, hang it from a rope about 200 feet off the ground and run the SOS function. This plus some noise (radio) and a piece of fresh meat will attract every zombie in the area. Then...


 
Then what??? You ain't gonna leave us hanging, are ya?

Oh, wait, ya mean :touche::whoopin:


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jun 20, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Then what??? You ain't gonna leave us hanging, are ya?
> 
> Oh, wait, ya mean :touche::whoopin:


Your choices are two. Setup a situation and take them out or Leave the light and make your escape. Personally I would never leave the light behind...


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 21, 2011)

EnduringEagle said:


> Personally I would never leave the light behind...


 
That's what glow sticks are for. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 21, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> That's what glow sticks are for. :thumbsup:



Or [email protected] solitaires...


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 21, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Or [email protected] solitaires...


 
Naw . . . Not bright enough. Zombies will never see it.

Hell, when I used to carry one I'd have to stare down the reflector half the time just to make sure it was on.


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jun 21, 2011)

Either that or you have to start a very large fire. The SOS light function would act like a "Thumper" as related to the book "Dune" for those who like SciFi.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just curious, but if zombies cannot think because they are brain dead, then why don't they eat each other? In some zombie movies they don't eat animals, only "live" humans. Does anyone have a theory as to why it is?


----------



## EZO (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## EZO (Jun 21, 2011)

Fusion_m8 said:


> Just curious, but if zombies cannot think because they are brain dead, then why don't they eat each other? In some zombie movies they don't eat animals, only "live" humans. Does anyone have a theory as to why it is?



Zombies and animals obviously don't smell or taste as good as yummy live human flesh.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jun 22, 2011)

I would have thought that pigs would have been targeted by zombies too as pork is the closest in taste and texture to human flesh!



EZO said:


> Zombies and animals obviously don't smell or taste as good as yummy live human flesh.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll have to change home countries  in order to get my dream rifle: a Ruger SR556c hopped up!













EnduringEagle said:


> For all those CPF members that are gun deprived..... Go get one!
> For me it will be in this order:
> - Arsenal 30 round mag sgl21 AK-47 with Leupold 1-3.5x red dot with mounted 4sevens maelstrom g5.
> - Backup is Mossberg 930 spx with mounted Fenix TA-20.
> ...


----------



## EZO (Jun 22, 2011)

Fusion_m8 said:


> Just curious, but if zombies cannot think because they are brain dead, then why don't they eat each other? In some zombie movies they don't eat animals, only "live" humans. Does anyone have a theory as to why it is?
> 
> 
> EZO said:
> ...



Well, it was just a theory. Then again, I've raised pigs and if you've ever chased after a pig that got loose from a pen then you'd know that those sluggish zombies would probably never be able to catch one even if they wanted to.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jun 22, 2011)

My ideal B grade horror/sci-fi flick:

Alien vs Predator vs Zombies vs Iron Man vs Blade


----------



## EZO (Jun 22, 2011)

Fusion_m8 said:


> My ideal B grade horror/sci-fi flick:
> 
> Alien vs Predator vs Zombies vs Iron Man vs Blade



No Godzilla?


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nah, prefer Cloverfield.



EZO said:


> No Godzilla?


----------



## EZO (Jun 23, 2011)

EZO said:


> No Godzilla?
> 
> 
> Fusion_m8 said:
> ...



Yeah, perhaps you're right, Godzilla's been kinda' slacking these days.


----------



## HooNz (Jun 23, 2011)

Fusion_m8 said:


> Just curious, but if zombies cannot think because they are brain dead, then why don't they eat each other? In some zombie movies they don't eat animals, only "live" humans. Does anyone have a theory as to why it is?


 
Thats because imo they are not as stupid as the movies make out , probably made by some of them as propaganda .

As it is 'Psycho-logical' (psychological) , it logical to be psycho in the movies , so all it means imo is that they feed of the emotional psycho-ness of the victim (mind-feed) , only for sport as they probably do not like to hurt animals as that would be CRUEL , ROTFL  

:naughty:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

EnduringEagle said:


> For all those CPF members that are gun deprived..... Go get one!





Okay... thanks to our weapons legislation this was all I could piece together, I sure hope Zombies have a severe and fatal allergic reaction to foam darts! 








An RPG/semi-auto hybrid! check out that spear clone tagged on the side... come *get some!* :devil:


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, according to FM 999-3, a type F infection (bite) can be detected by the person's pupils not responding to light (1-1). If this is the case, not sure any light would have an effect.


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 23, 2011)

LOL! Good one, Hoog!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jun 23, 2011)

If you click on the image, you can download it as a PDF as I linked it.
Fun read. It shows that there are folks out there as crazy as me.


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jun 23, 2011)

Fusion_m8 said:


> I'll have to change home countries  in order to get my dream rifle: a Ruger SR556c hopped up!



Come down to Florida and shoot. We love the Bill of Rights here.


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jun 23, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Well, according to FM 999-3, a type F infection (bite) can be detected by the person's pupils not responding to light (1-1). If this is the case, not sure any light would have an effect.
> 
> http://www.box.net/shared/154kr4e0vz



Go grab a copy of "the zombie survival guide" and "world war Z".


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jun 24, 2011)

If a zombie apocalypse does break out, these guys will be one of the few who can survive a zombie charge... my hats off to Chris & Travis!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=segtXBwglj4


----------



## HooNz (Jun 24, 2011)

You peoples are a crackup , all this simple planning , BUT i pose this , now what if they bin around in parallel with so called humanity for 10's of thousands of years , learning? and breeding within the so called humanity , blending in so they be just like you (not me) , how ya gunna tell!

They gunna be walking around with a sign or placard saying "I am a Zombie" LOL :wave:

You are either With Me or Against Me :huh: and i do not care either way :sigh:

Moron = No Rom (read only memory)


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jun 24, 2011)

HooNz said:


> You peoples are a crackup , all this simple planning , BUT i pose this , now what if they bin around in parallel with so called humanity for 10's of thousands of years , learning? and breeding within the so called humanity , blending in so they be just like you (not me) , how ya gunna tell!
> 
> They gunna be walking around with a sign or placard saying "I am a Zombie" LOL :wave:
> 
> ...




They are. They can most often be seen working in government positions and running for elected office. Congress and the legislature are full of them.
Hey wait! I work for government. Hmmmmmm brains. Tasty tasty brains...


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jun 24, 2011)

Fusion_m8 said:


> If a zombie apocalypse does break out, these guys will be one of the few who can survive a zombie charge... my hats off to Chris & Travis!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=segtXBwglj4


 
Come to Florida and you can do this every Tuesday night and Saturday morning.


----------



## firelord777 (Jun 24, 2011)

Fenix TK41.

Smash their heads and throw a disco party after with strobe mode.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 25, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> They are. They can most often be seen working in government positions and running for elected office. Congress and the legislature are full of them.
> Hey wait! I work for government. Hmmmmmm brains. Tasty tasty brains...


 
LOL !

Nice try. But zombies only promote their own to positions of truly high power. Then again, if you are one, you're very talented with blue clay and leather.


----------



## trialt (Jun 25, 2011)

If I thought zombies were trying to get into my home I'd grab my Malkoff Devices "Hound Dog" XM-L or my Surefire C3 with the M91W


----------



## EZO (Jun 25, 2011)

I stumbled onto an amusing little iPhone 4 app today,........Zombie Flashlight!
Apparently, it turns the LED camera flash into a "real" flashlight among other amusing functions. Cool! - but watch your battery level, It "EATS" batteries!





​


----------



## HooNz (Jun 26, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> They are. They can most often be seen working in government positions and running for elected office. Congress and the legislature are full of them.
> Hey wait! I work for government. Hmmmmmm brains. Tasty tasty brains...



So you notice them too!
It looks like you have been infected as if you had red back a few posts the eating brains bit is just a myth , it is synonymous though with "feeding off" , as chuck a group of zom's together and there are still no brain cells that are active , as 'they' do not think , someone does that for them :duh2:


----------



## EZO (Jun 28, 2011)

Charge up your batteries and lock & load, *It's happening!!*






Gotta' love it! Someone had some great fun reprogramming a traffic sign for a construction project in St. John's Canada according to a June 27th news article.
"Rule #2: Double tap!"​


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 28, 2011)

To quote DM51 "here is Mrs. DM51's EDC" I think it is perfect for a zombie light.


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 28, 2011)

"(deep inhale through the nostril) I love the smell of burnt zombies in the morning...that smell...it smells like...victory"


----------



## Cataract (Jun 28, 2011)

EZO said:


> Charge up your batteries and lock & load, *It's happening!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did this guy not read "the boy who cried wolf"??

He could at least have used it to educate people about preparedness... "Rule 35: never be without a light" (then setup a flashlight stand a couple of miles down the road )


----------



## Spin (Jun 28, 2011)

No need for guns, knives, flame throwers, clubs or flashlights. I have a Richard Simmons t-shirt with him wearing his red, yellow & blue skimpy tight shorts over his pudgy legs. The shirt has richard on both sides. This imo is the ultimate self defense against a zombie attack......But, if a blind zombie comes after me....well!


----------



## EZO (Jun 28, 2011)

Spin said:


> No need for guns, knives, flame throwers, clubs or flashlights. I have a Richard Simmons t-shirt with him wearing his red, yellow & blue skimpy tight shorts over his pudgy legs. The shirt has richard on both sides. This imo is the ultimate self defense against a zombie attack.



Spin, that sounds very promising. Obviously, when the zombies show up we will send you out wearing the t-shirt to scare them away while we wait inside with our guns, knives, flame throwers, clubs and flashlights and wait to see what happens. :sick2:


----------



## ohio-roadking (Jun 28, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> My Surefire 918FA...mounted on my Remington 870 Marine Magnum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOW Nice 12ga!


----------



## John_Galt (Jun 28, 2011)

Fusion_m8 said:


> I'll have to change home countries  in order to get my dream rifle: a Ruger SR556c hopped up!


 
I thought piston driven AR's suffered from carrier tilt? Did Ruger do something to fix that?

Anyways, I like your style.

Though, personally, I'd like an AR pistol, with a 18 inch 5.56 upper and a 11-12 inch 7.62 upper. Probably the two most common rifle rounds in America, from what I've seen (disregarding .22's... Seem's like everyone and their grandma has/had a .22 rifle at some point).

And mounted to it? A Creemator, of course.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 28, 2011)

Spin said:


> No need for guns, knives, flame throwers, clubs or flashlights. I have a Richard Simmons t-shirt with him wearing his red, yellow & blue skimpy tight shorts over his pudgy legs



Funny story that he never mentions. Simmons used to be a morbidly obese comedian who was extremely popular in his younger days. One night, after the end of another hit performance, he found a letter from a fan on the windshield of his car. The fan praised his comedic performances, but urged him to lose weight so that he wouldn't die at a young age. That letter turned his Life around. He found he couldn't lose weight through any program geared towards men. It wasn't until he attended a program for women that he started getting excited about future results. The very next day though, the instructor politely asked him not to return to the exercise class because the women felt uncomfortable working out with a man. Specifically, an overweight one.

The point? . . . Richard Simmons is now fit enough to out run any zombie, and probably outlive us all. 

So get out there and lose some weight before the zombies start crawling out of their graves.


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 28, 2011)

ohio-roadking said:


> WOW Nice 12ga!



Thanks...it get's the job done...LOL!


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Jun 29, 2011)

HooNz said:


> Slugs rule! , unless one is playing ''Stalker'' , talking about hopeless  .


 
Whoops, captured the wrong quote! Let me try again....


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Jun 29, 2011)

EZO said:


> It helps a lot to live in a state (or country) that is friendly towards gun ownership. Happily for me Vermont is one of those places, perhaps much more so than others.




Vermont: the American paradise where every citizen can carry a gun everywhere, and no one has to.

Cause and effect? Well I think so!


----------



## EZO (Jun 29, 2011)

Mr Bigglow said:


> Vermont: the American paradise where every citizen can carry a gun everywhere, and no one has to.
> 
> Cause and effect? Well I think so!



I know! Friends and fellow gun owners in other states are often astonished when I describe the gun laws here. 

Anyone who is not a convicted felon can buy any type of handgun or long gun just by showing a valid driver's license and filling out the appropriate FFL forms.

No permits are required and anyone can carry concealed anytime and anywhere, even in a bank, but not in a courthouse or government building.

Vermont has among the lowest rates of violent crime _per capita_ (and possibly THE lowest) of any state.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 29, 2011)

EZO said:


> I know! Friends and fellow gun owners in other states are often astonished when I describe the gun laws here.
> 
> Anyone who is not a convicted felon can buy any type of handgun or long gun just by showing a valid driver's license and filling out the appropriate FFL forms.
> 
> ...



By anyone, does that include people who are not citizens???


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 29, 2011)

The FFL forms are ran thru to check and make sure you not a felon. And when you don't even come up, or come up as a citizen of a different country, it will probably (should) get declined. You'll have to acquire your Zombie gun/light combo elsewhere, more than likely.


----------



## EZO (Jun 29, 2011)

Cataract said:


> By anyone, does that include people who are not citizens???



I am assuming your question is tongue in cheek, but it goes without saying (or should've) that I was referring to anyone who is a resident of the State of Vermont as far as handguns are concerned. Out of staters (but US citizens) can purchase long guns.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 30, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> The FFL forms are ran thru to check and make sure you not a felon. And when you don't even come up, or come up as a citizen of a different country, it will probably (should) get declined. You'll have to acquire your Zombie gun/light combo elsewhere, more than likely.



I was thinking more about a backup plan to bear spray for travelling the Appalachian trail in solo. I would then have to ship it or sell it somehow, but more feasible and less stupid than going through customs with it or my 12 inch blade. Also, bear spray might not work against zombies if they get in town before I come down from the hill. I guess fire-on-a-stick is still the most versatile option for travelling.


----------



## EZO (Jun 30, 2011)

Cataract said:


> I was thinking more about a backup plan to bear spray for travelling the Appalachian trail in solo. I would then have to ship it or sell it somehow, but more feasible and less stupid than going through customs with it or my 12 inch blade. Also, bear spray might not work against zombies if they get in town before I come down from the hill. I guess fire-on-a-stick is still the most versatile option for travelling.



Cataract, I think I may have misunderstood your comment yesterday. You didn't make it clear that as a Canadian citizen you might actually have a reason to or interest in purchasing a weapon here in the US. 
The fact is that incidence of black bears attacking anyone, especially fatally are so extremely rare that your best weapon against them when you are out hiking is common sense. Now, if you were talking about brown bears, that would be a whole other kettle of fish.

Not sure about how Zombies react to pepper spray. I'll have to try it if one or more of them knock on my door. They occasionally show up on Halloween. :devil:


----------



## Cataract (Jun 30, 2011)

EZO said:


> Cataract, I think I may have misunderstood your comment yesterday. You didn't make it clear that as a Canadian citizen you might actually have a reason to or interest in purchasing a weapon here in the US.
> The fact is that incidence of black bears attacking anyone, especially fatally are so extremely rare that your best weapon against them when you are out hiking is common sense. Now, if you were talking about brown bears, that would be a whole other kettle of fish.:


 
yea, I know Black bears are not very courageous, but I'd feel safer with a secondary option. Then again, I snore loud enough to keep them over a mile away...



EZO said:


> Not sure about how Zombies react to pepper spray. I'll have to try it if one or more of them knock on my door. They occasionally show up on Halloween. :devil:



The test needs to be thorough; we need to know if pepper spray residue on clothes can attract them more than normal and also if it really affects them the same way it affects us. You'll also need to try it more than once, since reactions could vary. :devil:


----------



## DM51 (Jun 30, 2011)

EZO said:


> Not sure about how Zombies react to pepper spray.


It doesn't work on Mrs. DM51, so it is extremely unlikely to work on Zombies. :green:


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Jul 10, 2011)

Cataract said:


> I was thinking more about a backup plan to bear spray for travelling the Appalachian trail in solo. I would then have to ship it or sell it somehow, but more feasible and less stupid than going through customs with it or my 12 inch blade. Also, bear spray might not work against zombies if they get in town before I come down from the hill. I guess fire-on-a-stick is still the most versatile option for travelling.


 

Speaking as fellow Canadian, I would drop the idea of an Appalachian trail handgun like a potato-sized lump of molten metal. Firstly, you can't legally obtain one in the US and if you came to the attention of the US authorities, I hate to think how Canada Customs would treat you for the rest of your life- they would get the information I guarantee. Secondly any handgun that would be effective against bears would be far too heavy to carry on the AT anyway, and (thirdly) would require a LOT of practice to use effectively (supposing the bear gave you a chance to draw and use it). 
fourthly, you won't need it- against bears. Otherwise, as foreigners, we Canucks have to deal with attacks, animal or human, in the US the same way we do in Canada- unarmed and humble. 

If you're looking at hiking the AT, I trust you've read Bill Bryson's hilarious (and informative) book "A Walk In The Woods?"


----------



## redaudi (Jul 11, 2011)

streamlight LED scorpion in my right hand, and my FNP9 in the left. 

Forward clicky for easy one hand operation, and 16 rounds of hollow point in my strong hand :devil:


----------

